# Path into the woods - miniature watercolor painting.



## David A Sercel (Aug 14, 2005)

This painting measures 2x3 inches.  







David


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 17, 2005)

coolness, looks like watercolour.. i am amazed you can get some much detail out of such a small canvas using watercolour. awesome work matey!


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2005)

That's got some nice detail for such a tiny thing; highlights, cool areas. :thumbup: Packs a nice little punch!

I love the texture of watercolor paper. :sillysmi:


----------

